# Austin Travis County hiring



## Chewy20 (May 31, 2014)

Is anyone else planning on taking the exams on the 14th? I know the applications pretty much swears you to secrecy about not giving out hiring process information, but what in general does a structured oral board interview entail for any agency? Is it just to get a feel for the applicant, or do they throw scenario questions at you? Any advice would be useful!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know that they do scenarios in initial interview. That comes later when you get cleared and involves the medical director as part of the questioning.


----------



## 281mustang (Jun 1, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I don't know that they do scenarios in initial interview. That comes later when you get cleared and involves the medical director as part of the questioning.


 Not sure about the specifics regarding the process of Austin Travis county, but at my agency we're required to pass a scenario prior to receiving a job offer in addition to a final scenario with our Med Director after we've been cleared by an FTO.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 1, 2014)

The process goes like this:
Day one-written test and skills/scenario both pass fail.
Day two (if passed day one)- Physical ability test and psychological assessment. If you pass that its on to the oral interview.

After that its all the drug testing and background checks. Academy start date is mid Sept.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi. I know this is an older thread but given that hiring process it doesn't sounds friendly to out of state applicants? Or would someone interested from out of state have to plan to be there testing for the week?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 19, 2014)

It is highly unfriendly to out-of-state applicants. You also have to spend a considerable amount of time as a well-paid Basic before you are promoted.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2014)

To be fair, most third service government jobs are rather unfriendly to out of state candidates.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 19, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> Hi. I know this is an older thread but given that hiring process it doesn't sounds friendly to out of state applicants? Or would someone interested from out of state have to plan to be there testing for the week?


I believe @Chewy20 was out of state when he got hired. I'm sure he could shed some light on that aspect for you.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 19, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> Hi. I know this is an older thread but given that hiring process it doesn't sounds friendly to out of state applicants? Or would someone interested from out of state have to plan to be there testing for the week?


 
You will have to fly down two or three times for the hiring process. They really do try condensing everything they can for out-of-state applicants to help them out but there is only so much the department can do. Feel free to call a recruiter and they will lay it out for you better than I can. We have around 500 employees, and I think it would be safe to say a lot of them are not from Texas.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 19, 2014)

@Chewy20
are medic 1s able to tech a call or do medic2 (medic) have to attend all 911 calls on a e/p truck


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 19, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> @Chewy20
> are medic 1s able to tech a call or do medic2 (medic) have to attend all 911 calls on a e/p truck


 
I answered your question in the other thread you asked in, but yes Medic 1's tech calls until it falls into ALS criteria. If its a serious ALS call where more hands are needed I will be in the back with the Medic 2 while fire drives. @TRSpeed


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> To be fair, most third service government jobs are rather unfriendly to out of state candidates.



For what it's worth, Sussex County in Delaware was extremely friendly to out-of-state applicants. The certification process certainly wasn't easy, but they didn't make you flying in several times. They did testing, interviews, PAT and physical all at the same time.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 20, 2014)

@Chewy20 thank you, and to everyone else who contributed.

so medic I's can only function at a BLS level? even though they may have hired on with medic certs? I interpreted that you just need emt-b to apply and you start as a medic I for experience and pay grade. example if a medic I was a new hire medic it'd be a dual medic car or emt-b then 1:1 car. but sounds like i'm just way off my rocker on that notion


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 20, 2014)

ProbieMedic said:


> @Chewy20 thank you, and to everyone else who contributed.
> 
> so medic I's can only function at a BLS level? even though they may have hired on with medic certs? I interpreted that you just need emt-b to apply and you start as a medic I for experience and pay grade. example if a medic I was a new hire medic it'd be a dual medic car or emt-b then 1:1 car. but sounds like i'm just way off my rocker on that notion



You work as BLS only. No advanced skills at all. Minimum until moving to medic 2 is 3 years. 2 if you're lucky.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 21, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> You work as BLS only. No advanced skills at all. Minimum until moving to medic 2 is 3 years. 2 if you're lucky.


 
Do you work for Austin? Medic 1's function as a BLS provider with added skills depending on where you came from including; King tubes, cpap, iv set ups, drawing meds, IM epi injections, 12 lead placement, neb treatments. If you don't start thinking like a medic when you get here then you wont make it.

Also, read the civil service agreement if you are confused on what the process is.


@ProbieMedic its an awesome department to work for, with a ton of opportunities that most places cant offer. Its a place you can make a career out of. Everyone has stuff to gripe about at their work place, but EMS wise it doesn't get much better IMO.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 21, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> Do you work for Austin? Medic 1's function as a BLS provider with added skills depending on where you came from including; King tubes, cpap, iv set ups, drawing meds, IM epi injections, 12 lead placement, neb treatments. If you don't start thinking like a medic when you get here then you wont make it.
> 
> Also, read the civil service agreement if you are confused on what the process is.
> 
> ...



Those are all basic skills.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 21, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Those are all basic skills.



...in ATCEMS as the "Enhanced" EMT-B, and other systems that have similar protocols, but they are definitely not NREMT-B skills. I'll give you neb treatment and 12 lead electrode placement, but I will keep the King LT (which will be changing to IGEL in February), drawing meds, and draw and shoot epi (another change coming in Feb.) as not textbook-level EMT skills.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2014)

Grimes said:


> ...in ATCEMS as the "Enhanced" EMT-B, and other systems that have similar protocols, but they are definitely not NREMT-B skills. I'll give you neb treatment and 12 lead electrode placement, but I will keep the King LT (which will be changing to IGEL in February), drawing meds, and draw and shoot epi (another change coming in Feb.) as not textbook-level EMT skills.


But in the southwest those are typical EMT basic skills. Statewide in NM and service dependent, but widespread, in TX


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> But in the southwest those are typical EMT basic skills. Statewide in NM and service dependent, but widespread, in TX



I agree completely, but I don't think its nationally widespread enough, especially when IFT is taken into account, to straight up call them EMT-B skills. Its just a wording thing, I'm not arguing much.

Out of curiosity, where else in Texas are you speaking of? Mostly EMS provided by Fire?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 21, 2014)

Grimes said:


> ...in ATCEMS as the "Enhanced" EMT-B, and other systems that have similar protocols, but they are definitely not NREMT-B skills. I'll give you neb treatment and 12 lead electrode placement, but I will keep the King LT (which will be changing to IGEL in February), drawing meds, and draw and shoot epi (another change coming in Feb.) as not textbook-level EMT skills.



yet AFD places kings and sets up our 12 leads all day. Drawing meds is just silly. A monkey can do that, but what's the point when you're not the one using the meds? Sorry, but I draw my own stuff. 

All I'm saying is if you're a medic, enjoy 3 years of BLS treatment.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 21, 2014)

Grimes said:


> I agree completely, but I don't think its nationally widespread enough, especially when IFT is taken into account, to straight up call them EMT-B skills. Its just a wording thing, I'm not arguing much.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where else in Texas are you speaking of? Mostly EMS provided by Fire?


In my area with private and municipal services providing 911 coverage, in the Arlington and fort worth areas, at Scott and white... do I need to continue? There's much more yo Texas EMS than atcems and fire based services


----------



## Angel (Nov 21, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> There's much more yo Texas EMS than atcems and fire based services



not to get off topic...i hope, but what are your thoughts on cypress creek, harris county, ft bend?


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 21, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> yet AFD places kings and sets up our 12 leads all day. Drawing meds is just silly. A monkey can do that, but what's the point when you're not the one using the meds? Sorry, but I draw my own stuff.
> 
> All I'm saying is if you're a medic, enjoy 3 years of BLS treatment.


 
Like I said its depending on you area, I know if you are a basic coming from CA you don't even get a pulse ox so its relative.

The next group of Medic 2's only had to be working here a year. Per civil service its supposed to be three years as a medic 1, per civil service if you need spots filled that is not set in stone. If you are a paramedic coming into this system I highly doubt you will wait more than a year or two to have a chance to upgrade. All depends on the numbers they need. Yes AFD does place kings and set up leads, they also are all under our medical director and taught how to do those skills. I never learned how to stick a tube in someone's throat in basic school I don't know about you.

Either people suck it up and provide as a basic for a while or they don't apply. Its pretty simple. Almost half of my academy were paramedics.


----------



## Chewy20 (Nov 21, 2014)

Angel said:


> not to get off topic...i hope, but what are your thoughts on cypress creek, harris county, ft bend?


 
Havent heard much or if its true, but I have heard Ft. Bend is a pretty cool place to work.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 21, 2014)

Angel, shoot @Wes a pm. He's very familiar with those systems, but he likely won't check the forum unless prompted by a pm alert.


----------



## Angel (Nov 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Angel, shoot @Wes a pm. He's very familiar with those systems, but he likely won't check the forum unless prompted by a pm alert.



done! thanks


----------

